# My new tank failed...



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

so i was removing the front panel of my new 160 gallon aquarium and i dropped it...shatterded....
T.T
anyone know a cheap place or someone selling cheap glass to replace?


----------



## XMX (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm still trying to figure out how you removed the front panel. Isn't it seal onto the rest of the tank?


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

yea i removed all the silicon and the frame.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

why did you remove all the silicon and the trim? the trim on tanks is there for a reason.. what where you trying to do?


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

the tank had a leak because the old silicon failed on the tank. the front had to be removed and have to have silicon redone....it was great! until...that.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

jasonmemo said:


> the tank had a leak because the old silicon failed on the tank. the front had to be removed and have to have silicon redone....it was great! until...that.


that makes since then, to fix leaks, cut silicon little by little..


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

yea i did. but i did it outside and i was moving the front panel and accidently lost grip.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

So sorry! I think your best bet is a glass company.


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

any cheap glass company?
i asked glasscages and they said $225 just for the front panel + shipping...


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Why can't you go to a regular local glass company? You know the thickness. They can poliss the edges for you so they aren't sharp. Can you call around?


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

regular glass company? can you refer me to one?
i checked online glass company and they are about the same


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

what about asking people on dfwmas or dallasmas if they know of any good glass companies since they are always building custom size sumps, and tanks.. 

maybe stop in elliot's hardware store and as them if they know of any good glass companies.


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

what's dfwmas or dallasmas?


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Oct 18, 2011)

+1 on the local glass shop. Shipping would be ridiculous on a pane of glass like that. Just bring in a piece of the old glass so they have a thickness and give them the dimensions.

Check the yellow pages or something similar for local dealers or ask some friends maybe? Sorry to hear about that happening to you. That would be exactly my luck!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

jasonmemo said:


> what's dfwmas or dallasmas?


dfwmas = dallas/ft. worth marine aquarium society. dallasmas = dallas marine aquarium society.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Here is a google for glass companies in th DFW area. 
http://www.google.com/search?q=dfw+TX+glass&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&client=safari


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Here is a list of custom aquarium builders in the area.

http://www.deepseaaquatics.net
http://www.petstorefixtures.com


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

thanks guys. i'll give them a call!


----------



## tayad (Nov 5, 2011)

sorry


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

looks like the cheapest way is $135 + shipping.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Might be better for you just to look on craigslist for another tank.


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

yea... but such a waste of money.


----------



## DaTrueDave (Dec 28, 2003)

I don't know how much the two-part epoxy paint costs, but if it happened to me, I'd replace that pane with plywood and make it the back of the aquarium. So many people paint their back glass, or cover it with a background anyway. I don't know why we don't see more tanks with something other than glass for the back.

I suppose there are enough people that want 360° visibility to justify the increased cost...


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

i posted that on the diy forum and people said it won't work.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

there's are ways to make big tanks out of plywood and glass, not sure why people say it wouldn't work. plenty of people on monster fish keepers . com will tell you how to do it, i've never done it but read about it on there.


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

those method are all involving full plywood on all four side and the window method on the front. My situation is just one plywood without the window on the back panel.


----------

